# Neuvo Owners



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Having just purchased a Neuvo 2008 Classic, do I need Airides fitted?

Thanking you in anticipation.

Regards

Drew


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have an 04 Nuevo ES , fitted with air rider suspension bags from Marcle Leeisure. They lift the rear end up by about 5 inches & give a much better ride and less roll on cornering. Van also has a towbar and carries two electric bikes on a Thule towbar rack. The MTPLM IS 3300 & the rear axel just within the 1850kg maximum.

M/L are very helpful and have several types available. They fitted mine.

Air bags do not raise the A/S VIN loadings.

Hope this helps

Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Drew

I haven't forgotten! :wink: 

Try it for a few hundred miles before you spend the cash. I don't think it's worth it myself, although the ride would no doubt be a lot smoother.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't comment on the Autosleepers but can on an Autotrail,for our m/home airrides were a big improvement on the original ride.

I think it was more noticeable as ours is a hi-line with overcab bed and consequently higher centre of gravity.There used to be considerable body roll particularly cornering,roundabouts and going past HGV's was a hair raising experience.

There is still a bit of body roll but it is greatly improved,the actual ride is firmer rather than smoother.I think they ought to be a standard fitment on hi-line models with the Ducato chassis.


----------

